# Puppies & kiitens vs mirrors



## Jillaroo (Sep 17, 2013)

_*This is so cute*_

http://safeshare.tv/w/LQvugyirGr


----------



## Diwundrin (Sep 18, 2013)

Nothing's quite as amusing as teasing small creatures is it?  :rofl:

The different reactions between cats and dogs is interesting isn't it?  Cat's are loners for a reason and dogs just wanna play.

Belle used to sneak into the front bedroom and sit admiring herself in the mirror. She's such a girl!



I tried to trick Harry the Magpie with a mirror once.  He fluffled up the feathers, swaggered over to it and looked around the edge behind it.  He then totally ignored it.  Either he was the Einstein of Magpies or he'd had that trick played on him before.  It was a terrible disappointment.


----------

